# need accounts



## sleepyhead (Jan 28, 2004)

I just got a new plow. But here in cenral NC we don't get alot of snow like you guys do. So here is what I'm thinking I'm willing to travel into south Va to work. I do have a camper and I don't mind using it. If I can help let me know.


----------



## Work4Me (Nov 30, 2004)

*Work In The Southwestern VA*

Call me at 800-355-4000 x 818 Ask for KEN or email me at [email protected]


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Please read this "Master of The Win/Lose"'s recent posts, you'll be as apalled as we all were: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=19996

This novice at business actually thinks he can "play" the "inexperience" of the smaller owner-operators to their disadvantage. With Mgmt-signatures and call-ins needed(an 80's business strategy), the likelihood of your being stranded with a dropped transmission only because he wants the convenience of as few plows per-event as possible is a very imminent threat to the livelihood of your business!

A Non-Refundable, 5 Plowing "Snow Management Assurance Program" Prepayment to-you from Work4, invoiced at every 4th plow- due on the 5th plow(or NO next set of 5 plowings) and triggered at EVERY 2 inches with no call-ins or signatures, is the kind of contract you and your business deserve from the Work4-types of Property Managers. And get it in writing, this is your only recourse in small-claims court.

The Best Property Managers take the low-road, and aren't condescending to those who work with their hands, like most of us here at Plowsite.

-Somm
(Do yourself a favor, friend, and find a thrivng motel/innkeeper willing to trade plows for room  )


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

*Management Companies in General*

These national companies deal with thousands of contractors. It is not uncommon for there to be some problems, just as with any business transaction.

If these companies had problems with everyone they dealt with, there would need to be a forum dedicated to discussing their business practices alone. I have worked for several companies such as National Landscaping and have never been burned. I'm not being argumentative, just trying to present another perspective that may not be often expressed for one reason or another.

Keep in mind, if these companies screwed over everyone that worked for them, they would not be doing millions of dollars a year in snow removal for long. If a small company cannot get away with screwing people for too long how is someone nationwide going to get away with it for a prolonged period? Subs are becoming more and more the lifeblood of this industry. Those that don't take care of their subs will quickly lose the ability to perform, pretty simple. Just like anything, go into it with your eyes wide open, but don't let fear of taking a risk hold you back.

Dealing with management companies is not for everyone, but there are many guys in the business that have dealt with management companies successfully. payup


----------



## NU-Plowr (Nov 21, 2004)

Excellent alternative perspective.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

SnowJob and Nu - nothing personal friends - but both your companies are way too naive about the big, out-of-state management companies and the extraordinary leverage they invoke upon how and when "the small guy" gets paid (percentile-payments, and nonpayments for ongoing, consecutive months), the insurance burdens, etc.

Our Subcontracting company has been approached numerous times in the past 15 years by these ridiculous "management companies", physically looked over these self-styled Rip Off Artists' manipulitive one-sided contract documents.
Your company would have to be brain-dead to sign one of them! Some of these mgmt co's even want you to take "before/after" digital photos of your company's work to accompany your (increasingly slow-payed/ unpaid) invoices !!

Their's is nothing more than a 90's business-strategy "ploy" by the big chains and franchises and big national corps, to reduce their snow removal costs to 1980's pricing while shortchanging only the smallest, most naive, subcontracting businessowners. Most of us can see right through their scam. Why can't you?

*You need to see more of what your experienced peers at this site have recently had to say about these mgmt co dogs at this thread:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=20198*

Free country, believe whomever or whatever you want to believe about the mgmt co's, don't take my word for it! Reassure yourself that management companies and the clients they represent are content that your spendable income is 50% less than it was 15 years ago, and they intend to manage that way for the future!! Some future, eh?

Best Regards
:salute: 
-Somm


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

To each his own. On the other hand, it is pretty tough to tell someone that their experience dealing with management companies is somehow different than it was, in fact.

I notice that the majority who have something to say on the topic have never actually worked for the companies they malign, although I acknowledge this is not _always_ the case and some do have a legitimate beef.

Before calling others naive and coming off in a condescending tone, maybe you should tell others of your personal experiences in working with specific management companies. That might have some value...maybe even more value than all your previous posts combined?


----------

